# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Cuckoo's Nest

## Chuck Naill

I am using an Eastman oval hole mandolin and a Martin D-18. 

http://www.box.net/shared/e3egphyxbn

----------


## fatt-dad

I like it!  My jam mates always play this too fast (i.e., for me) and I never seem to make it through for the flubs.  I like your pace.

Now you have to learn the lyrics, but not for mixed company!  Those lyrics are somewhat randy - ha!

f-d

----------


## Chuck Naill

> I like it!  My jam mates always play this too fast (i.e., for me) and I never seem to make it through for the flubs.  I like your pace.
> 
> Now you have to learn the lyrics, but not for mixed company!  Those lyrics are somewhat randy - ha!
> 
> f-d


Are you ever correct about the lyrics.  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## Dan Hoover

Chuck,your mando sounds very nice,clean..i might be up for a sing-along?if everyone else is?? :Grin:

----------


## Chuck Naill

> Chuck,your mando sounds very nice,clean..i might be up for a sing-along?if everyone else is??


You must have found the lyrics.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Dan Hoover

> You must have found the lyrics.


oh yeah...i have to say,i never heard this song before,tune sounded familiar..so i searched it..this just might be my favorite song right now..
  i agree w/Fatt-Dad,i like the pace you play this too..i need to find the tabs,so i can work on this..

----------


## Chuck Naill

> oh yeah...i have to say,i never heard this song before,tune sounded familiar..so i searched it..this just might be my favorite song right now..
>   i agree w/Fatt-Dad,i like the pace you play this too..i need to find the tabs,so i can work on this..


I wish I could help you with the tabs. Glad you like the pace.  :Smile: 

Those are about as explict as any lyrics I have heard. They would make a rapper blush.  :Disbelief: 

Here is a site for other traditional Irish songs including the lyrics for Cuckoos Nest.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Okay to post our versions of the song here?

----------


## Chuck Naill

> Okay to post our versions of the song here?


Absolutely, Kevin.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Thanks, Chuck. I have a nice, slower version too:

----------


## fatt-dad

If I post quick, I may end up with third place - ha!  Nice job.  Great technique and quite a mandolin.

I may try, but need at least some practice (i.e., not likely to post quick).

f-d

----------


## Pete Counter

This is one of Chris Thile's showpieces. I've heard him do it live a few times and its on the First Nickle Creek album. This is one of my better tunes, but my webcam is not liking windows 7 so good, so i'll post later.

----------


## Mandoviol

Cuckoo's Nest has lyrics?  All I've ever heard are instrumental versions.

----------


## Chuck Naill

[QUOTE=Kevin Briggs;754792]Thanks, Chuck. I have a nice, slower version too:

That was smooth and clean, Kevin. Thank you for posting.  :Smile:

----------


## Chuck Naill

> Cuckoo's Nest has lyrics?  All I've ever heard are instrumental versions.


FYI,  :Redface:  :Redface: 
http://www.chivalry.com/cantaria/lyrics/cuckoo.html

----------


## devilsbox

Oh my!

----------


## jefflester

> FYI, 
> http://www.chivalry.com/cantaria/lyrics/cuckoo.html


Huh, I've not head that version - this is the one I know:
http://mudcat.org/@displaysong.cfm?SongID=1409

----------


## woodwizard

> Huh, I've not head that version - this is the one I know:
> http://mudcat.org/@displaysong.cfm?SongID=1409


Yep ... That's the one I know too.

----------


## Chuck Naill

> Yep ... That's the one I know too.


The lyrics are more popular than the melody now.  :Grin:

----------


## Ptarmi

Ok here's my take on the Irish version of The Cuckoo's Nest.



Yes I know there are lots of versions, but this one looks a bit like this:

X: 1
T: Cuckoo's Nest, The
M: 4/4
L: 1/8
R: hornpipe
K: Gmaj
dc|B2 BA GB dg|fd cB ce dc|B2 BG (3EFG AB|c2 A2 A2 dc|
B2 BA GB dg|fd cB ce dc|B2 BG (3EFG Ac|B2 G2 G2:|:Bc|
dB GB dB GB|dB cA G2 AB|cA FA cA FA|cB AG G2 BA|
G2 Bc dg ~g2|fd cB ce dc|B2 BG (3EFG Ac|B2 G2 G2:|:Bc|
dg gf ga bg|af d^c d2-de|=fe de ^fg af|gf dB ce dc|
B2 BA GB dg|bg dB ce dc|B2 DE FG Ac|B2 G2 G2:|

----------

